# Big Dog Natural Recalls Chicken and Fish Supreme Dog Food Due to Health Risks



## admin (Jun 26, 2008)

Big Dog Natural is voluntary recalling a select production lot of its raw dehydrated dog food Chicken Supreme, as it is potentially contaminated with Salmonella. As well, Big Dog Natural’s Fish Supreme is also being recalled due to a potential contamination of Listeria monocytogenes.

Both the Chicken Supreme and Fish Supreme were shipped to online customers the week of 10/31/2015 to 11/13/2015. These products were sold directly to consumers through the company’s online website in the U.S. The voluntarily recalled product includes all weight volumes of the Big Dog Natural Chicken and Fish Supreme. No additional products are affected by this recall.

Read the full article here at Petguide.com.


----------

